# GSD friendly apartments



## RavenK (Aug 12, 2014)

My wife and I are looking to move to an apartment complex somewhere in the columbia md area. Does anyone know of an apartment community out there that accepts German Shepherds? Unfortounatly we can't afford to buy or rent a house out in that are, otherwise we would.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not really familiar with the area but if the problem is that you have a big dog you could offer a higher security deposit. If the problem is specific breed problems then that probably won't help. You can also get a stand alone liability policy for your dog and with that it may help.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I had better luck finding rentals through private owners, not housing complexes- might be something to look into.


----------



## RavenK (Aug 12, 2014)

I might start looking into renting from a provate owner. or maybe branching out into other areas. I think the main problem is that they consider GSD's to be "aggressive breeds". I haven't thought about the stand-alone liability policy, I'll look into that for the places that aren't owned by big corporations.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

If the insurance doesn't cover the breeds, they aren't allowed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When I moved to Austin I was able to get a list of GSD-friendly apartments from the Austin German Shepherd Rescue. Maybe try contacting the local GSD Rescue?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

If you can earn a CGC title with your dog, some insurance companies will make an exception. When I was looking for my last apartment, I found three complexes that would waive the breed restriction with proof of CGC completion. Another thing to think about. Just ask the office if their insurance company will waive the breed restriction upon proof of a CGC certificate.


----------



## RavenK (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I found one place in Glen Burnie that does accept them! I asked the lady on the phone if they had breed restrictions and she said yes and asked what type of dog I had. She immediatly said NO, but then I guess a coworker overheard the conversation and corrected her. I don't know why our breed is preceived as "aggressive" by so many, but oh well!


----------



## RavenK (Aug 12, 2014)

Pax and Emoore, thank you for the advice! I've been contemplating working towards a CGC with her anyways so maybe this is a good reason to get started! Also I'm going to contact MAGSR as well.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

RavenK said:


> Well I found one place in Glen Burnie that does accept them! I asked the lady on the phone if they had breed restrictions and she said yes and asked what type of dog I had. She immediatly said NO, but then I guess a coworker overheard the conversation and corrected her. I don't know why our breed is preceived as "aggressive" by so many, but oh well!


The 2 apartments I've lived at have had GSDs on their "banned breed" list. When we bought our house, our Homeowner's Ins had a list they didn't cover, and the BF was worried a GSD would be on it (since I'd been trying to get one for awhile).... and it's not!  

My friend has to have a separate $500,000 policy for her Rottweiler in order to be in compliance with the lease on the house she rents. I think it's crazy. Breeds that AREN'T on these lists can be aggressive just as easily.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Ruger Monster said:


> The 2 apartments I've lived at have had GSDs on their "banned breed" list. When we bought our house, our Homeowner's Ins had a list they didn't cover, and the BF was worried a GSD would be on it (since I'd been trying to get one for awhile).... and it's not!
> 
> My friend has to have a separate $500,000 policy for her Rottweiler in order to be in compliance with the lease on the house she rents. I think it's crazy. Breeds that AREN'T on these lists can be aggressive just as easily.


I agree the only breeds I have been bitten by were a poodle and a cocker spaniel.


----------



## RavenK (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah my worst bite ever was from a chocolate lab, and I've never been bitten by an "aggressive" dog breed. I think it can mostly be attributed to the owner, because while there are a few exceptions bites aren't due to bad dogs but bad owners.


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

RavenK said:


> I think it can mostly be attributed to the owner, because while there are a few exceptions bites aren't due to bad dogs but bad owners.


I can't agree with this more! My parents have two pit bulls and they are the biggest babies. They would just lick someone to death. The most agressive dogs I've encountered at the dog park were both poodles. The breed restrictions are all so dumb. I've even seen entire towns outlaw certain dog breeds.


----------



## Meg Martin (Apr 18, 2020)

RavenK said:


> Well I found one place in Glen Burnie that does accept them! I asked the lady on the phone if they had breed restrictions and she said yes and asked what type of dog I had. She immediatly said NO, but then I guess a coworker overheard the conversation and corrected her. I don't know why our breed is preceived as "aggressive" by so many, but oh well!



What was the name of the place, Please?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

HI Meg, this is a five year old thread, mauser1 was last here in 2015.


----------

